# Blucky Pirate Captain



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Finally got around to finishing up my blucky remake from April! 

Here is my Captain at the Helm.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Cool. Where'd you get the wheel, and where'd you get the barnacles?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks great! And is that a peg leg I see?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Rahnefan said:


> Cool. Where'd you get the wheel, and where'd you get the barnacles?


The wheel is a wagon wheel from Big Lots and the barnacles are a casting I made using silicone caulk.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

it be arrright ;p


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Arrr, he be looking ship shape.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Anyone who doesn't love him should walk the plank.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks, I think he makes a fine captain too!


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

It is amazing that he is just a Blucky! He looks great. Great job.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I have the worst urge to spin the wheel, but he scares me enough that I wouldn't do it.


----------

